# F-18 cable break on landing



## sunny91 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a terrible accident..... that whipping cable will take off a leg or a
head........ whatever gets in it's way.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow. I've seen that same video from a different angle. Tragic. And a testimony to the dedication of our sailors. Every one of them does an important job and puts their lives on the line... no matter how mundane their job might seem.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2009)

Jeez!! That 'Yellow Shirt' had bl**dy quick reactions, and the first 'Red Shirt', although I suspect badly injured, was lucky not to lose his legs! Those deck crew deserve the greatest respect, as do the aircrews, and the people who train them. What was it from 'Failed attempt' to punching out, 1.5 seconds?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2009)

The more I see of carrier deck operations, the more I realize how incredibly dangerous that duty is. My hat goes off to those guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2009)

evangilder said:


> The more I see of carrier deck operations, the more I realize how incredibly dangerous that duty is. My hat goes off to those guys.



Yep, hats off too them. The yellow shirt who jumped was incredibly lucky.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2009)

They have always had my respect and it will always be that way.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow.... 
My grandpa used to serve on an aircraft carrier and has told me stories about how dangerous deck operations are, especially at night. Those guys have are amazingly brave


----------

